# TaylorMadeMinerals Swatches!



## tearsindecember (Dec 19, 2007)

So I'm bored home sick and decided to do some swatches of the recent haul I got from tmm. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I LOVE their colors, and pigmentation. BEAUTIFUL.





In Jars without Flash
Not Pictured: Fawn





In Jars WITH Flash
Not Pictured: Fawn





Swatches without Flash
Top Row Base = MAC Bare Study Paint Pot 
Middle Row Base = MAC Taupographic ShadeStick
Bottom Row Base = Smashbox Photo Finish Primer





Swatches without Flash
Top Row Base = MAC Bare Study Paint Pot 
Middle Row Base = MAC Taupographic ShadeStick
Bottom Row Base = Smashbox Photo Finish Primer





All Swatches with Flash
Swatches not pictured: Lilith Blush, and Aster Gloss





Example of colors on eye. (No other makeup only photo finish primer and taupographic shadestick)
Colors Pictured: Goldie and Vegas

*Goldie is by far my favorite anything of any product line.*

Taylor Made Minerals


----------



## lilmisslainey (Feb 26, 2008)

Here are some of my swatches from them. I used Bare Study paint pot as the base. 
Attachment 5076
Disco, Pop, Impact, Shock, Marine
Attachment 5074


----------



## bama_beauty (Apr 3, 2008)

I love Taylor Made Minerals! Super pigmented and funky colors. Swatched on NC 42/44 without base.

with flash











I absolutely looooove Afterglow


----------



## amurr (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm currently in the process of swatching all the Taylor Made Mineral colors. Here's what I  have done so far. These are done on a base of white pencil eyeliner.

Willow




Vera




UFO




Twilight




Turf




Theorum




Sunflower




Shock




Sea Mist




Retro




Primo




Pop




Polar




Phenomenon




Peacock




Occult




Newt




Mission




Mirrors




Mint




Marine




Mama




Liquid




Lime




Lagoon




Kitty




Killer




Impact




Holiday




Gale




Frost




Eleanor




Dusk




Doris




Disco




Belfry




Azul




Antique




Anther




Anchor


----------



## Almost black. (Jan 5, 2009)

*Taylor Made Minerals pigments*

Here are only pics but I'll add swatches later.


----------



## blowyourmind (Jan 25, 2009)

all used with UDPP as a base! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








L to R: Kitty, Afterglow, Killer, Coral, Vixen, Garnet, Girl, Brown Sugar, Charm, Moot, Goldie, Amazon





Top L to R:  Mirage, Dynamite, Plush (Shimmers Shifters Highlights)
Bottom: Dorothy (Glitter)

bigger pictures here:
Taylor Made Minerals swatches on Flickr - Photo Sharing!
Taylor Made Minerals swatches on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## amurr (Feb 12, 2009)

Newest Pigments at TMM





Top L to R:Cypress,Allure,Surface (surface looks really orange in this picture but it looks more like a mustard yellow in person) 
  Middle L to R: Decoy,Storm,Fog -My new favorite!
  Bottom:Glyph

see actual swatches on Taylor's website

Newest Blush - Downy



​


----------

